# Vote for Ecigssa



## Stroodlepuff

So Ecigssa made it as a nominee for guide to vapings annual poll. 

Go vote friends x

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Thanks for sharing @Stroodlepuff !

http://guidetovaping.com/2017/12/01/the-best-of-2017/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

Voted. 
See we only have 10 votes atm. 
Come on members ... time to shine.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Done. Come on guys. Vote now !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BATMAN

Done voting!!!
Well done @Rob Fisher @Silver and the team!

get in there @Friep @Stosta @RichJB @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan @Seemo.wm @skaby @stixx @Constantbester @antonherbst @Madz_Vap3 @Scoobz

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Strontium

Diyordie ftw

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Matuka

Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Done 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix

Done! 19 and counting....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rooigevaar

22

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shatter

done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

@Jengz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoob

I don't know if there's already a thread for this, but let's get our votes in for Ecigssa under best vape network! 

Here's the link to guide to vaping's best of 2017, let's get our name in there. 

http://guidetovaping.com/2017/12/01/the-best-of-2017/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

@Scoob the forum is already there under best forum  there is a thread for this already if the mods can merge the two posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shatter

There is this one also lol http://www.djlsbvapes.com/2017/12/08/best-vape-2017/

Thread already there, can also merge with the other if possible

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Done. 34

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

Done 37 now
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

Done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha

#39

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

Up to 41 after my vote...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Done....

Your turn....

@Dubz 
@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff

Done

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Done - Rob & Silver and ECIGSSA Forum

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I think i voted on this when it was on DJSLBVapes
Not sure if it was the same one but the categories looked very similar?
Anyhow, i tried to vote on this one and it said i had already votes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter

Silver said:


> I think i voted on this when it was on DLSVapes
> Not sure if it was the same one but the categories looked very similar?
> Anyhow, i tried to vote on this one and it said i had already votes


I could vote on both, so I think it might be separate? not sure thou, maybe it combines to the same poll?
http://guidetovaping.com/2017/12/01/the-best-of-2017/
http://www.djlsbvapes.com/2017/12/08/best-vape-2017/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter

Shatter said:


> I could vote on both, so I think it might be separate? not sure thou, maybe it combines to the same poll?
> http://guidetovaping.com/2017/12/01/the-best-of-2017/
> http://www.djlsbvapes.com/2017/12/08/best-vape-2017/


Or they had the same idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Done #51

@The_Ice 
@DanTheMan 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mida Khan

Best Vape Guide 2017 and Blog Forum Ecigssa, Vape Network Ecigssa although they missing an 'S' in the spelling, Best Vape Festival Vapecon SA and Best YouTube Chanel Kzor 

So proud to see @KZOR nominated!
Ecigssa for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Shatter

Mida Khan said:


> Best Vape Guide 2017 and Blog Forum Ecigssa, Vape Network Ecigssa although they missing an 'S' in the spelling, Best Vape Festival Vapecon SA and Best YouTube Chanel Kzor
> 
> So proud to see @KZOR nominated!
> Ecigssa for the win!


I didnt see @KZOR , thank you for mentioning it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Shatter said:


> I didnt see @KZOR , thank you for mentioning it



Pleasure!!


----------



## Mida Khan

Shatter said:


> I didnt see @KZOR , thank you for mentioning it


Sir Vape ZA and Kaos Valentine is there too  Makes me so proud!!!!

@Sir Vape

Kaos


----------



## Shatter

@Kaos also a reviewer? could you pls post the channel link?


----------



## Mida Khan

Shatter said:


> @Kaos also a reviewer? could you pls post the channel link?




Not sure of the link to the channel, but this is what I saw

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

